# Skye's Photo Thread



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Finally have a second to post some pictures and start her own photo thread! Skye joined us on Saturday, she's an 8 week old Border Collie mix. Mom was BC and daddy is unknown. 7 puppies in the litter and not one look anything alike, so definite possibility of multiple daddies. See more about her unplanned adoption here.

She loves this squeaky duck (Luke and Zoey had already deheaded it!).


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

More!



She's a little tugging fool!


The white on her back feet.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

super cute!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

And for fun....here's her mama and litter mates. She's the plainest looking one but she had the boldest personality of them all.



Other girl.


Boy 1


Boy 2


Boy 3


Boy 4


Boy 5


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh lord, they're all adorable

And Skye's just perfect.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Oh lord, they're all adorable
> 
> And Skye's just perfect.


She really is!! And she's so dang smart!! My friend/agility instructor came over last night to meet her and was really impressed with her. I think she is going to be loads of fun!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kadylady said:


> She really is!! And she's so dang smart!! My friend/agility instructor came over last night to meet her and was really impressed with her. I think she is going to be loads of fun!


I kind of grinned at your description. I also took the 'plain puppy' with the right attitude and I do not regret it at ALL.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> I kind of grinned at your description. I also took the 'plain puppy' with the right attitude and I do not regret it at ALL.


Without meeting them I was initially more interested in the other female, the red with speckles. But literally the instant I met the puppies I knew she was the only one that would be coming home with me.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG gimmie boy #2


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Skye's adorable! I look forward to watching her grow up and flourish with you. 

Momma dog. <3 She's the one I'd fall for.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Soo freaking adorable. I too love your description of the "plain puppy". Mason was a plan puppy to me, I wanted his Blue Merle brother so badly. He had such striking features. None of the others had the bold, fearless, and relentless attitude that I was looking for though. Good luck with your new little one, I can't wait to watch her grow with you all and to start training with you.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Love this little girly so much already! She's so fun to train and play with. Saw a little bit of the BC crouch the other morning as she was stalking Zoey. Starting "puppy boot camp" this week, now that my crazy week of madness is over. She's sleeping through the night now as well! (12am-5:30am) Yay! Vet appointment this afternoon for second set of shots. Last week she weighed 10.7 lbs. 











<3


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

priceless! I'm in love and can't wait to hear more about her personality. Her paws are precious!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Mom sure is a BC and a beauty at that! I probably never would have guessed your pup had it if it wasn't known. None of them really look like it except maybe boy 4. They look like they have hound in there or something! Skye is SO cute.. I really love black dogs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love her little round noggin!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I don't know. The other girl has some BC going on. This dog is a purebred from a decent breeder:










I'd agree with something pointery or houndy in there, but I can actually see BC pretty easily in most of them - and ironically particularly in Skye's eyes/forehead/nose. Admittedly because I know to look for it, though I'm kinda awful with mixes in some ways, too.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

CptJack said:


> Oh, I don't know. The other girl has some BC going on. This dog is a purebred from a decent breeder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying I don't see it if I look for it.. but if I didn't know I wouldn't have guessed it!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Well this past week flew by! Lots of firsts! Skye weighed 12 lbs at her vet appointment last week (9.5 weeks old). 

First day of school. Handled it like a pro, not a care in the world about the other puppies and people, tugged with me and everything. 



First night away from home this weekend. She stayed with my friend/agility instructor this past weekend and did fabulous for her. She actually said she's one of the best puppies she's ever puppy-sat (and she's sat for a lot of puppies!) so that was a huge proud mama moment for me. They did lots of fun things... 

Played crate games


Went for walks and explored trees


Had snuggle naps 


Bought her a new crate...Luke wanted it for himself.


First snuggle with Zoey <3


(more)


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Loves to snuggle her bear


First bath yesterday...Zoey peed on her head on our walk *facepalm*


First Christmas party! Crashed out with my sister, she was a champ!


She was amazing at the party last night, met lots of people, new place, new noises, smells, everything, handled it like a pro. Said hi to people but always came back to play with me, napped quietly in her crate during dinner, really couldn't have asked her to be any better, I was so impressed and proud of her! Her level of confidence just astounds me!

She has a picture session scheduled with my photographer friend this weekend and I am so excited!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm excited, too!

She seems like such a beautiful, sweet, solid, HAPPY puppy. And seems like she fits right in with Zoey and Luke, too. Lucky girl and lucky *you*.

I love that bath pic.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

She's just the best puppy so far! I was initially worried for a minute because of the first couple sleepless nights of crate screaming but since that passed she's been fabulous! I do feel extremely lucky. Not counting my chickens before they hatch but I've had 3/3 really good puppies so far... She is fitting in really well. Zoey is liking her much better now that she has figured out how to play with her. I'm pretty sure those 2 will be BFF's once the puppy biting stops! And Luke is like "good, you 2 go play and I will have mom all to myself!" lol

I'm crossing my fingers hoping she won't get much bigger than Zoey (40#/20") but I'm not sure if I will be that lucky...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

God, Molly was such a jerk about her crate. Easily the worst puppy I've ever had in regards to it. She's fine now but those first couple of weeks I honestly questioned my sanity - and probably started to lose whatever I had of it. 

I looked up Molly's weight.

She was 14lbs at 12 weeks, 18lbs at 16 weeks, and 30.6 at 28weeks. 

I honestly, honestly, don't expect her to get to 40lbs, much less much over it. I'm pretty sure she's mostly done growing. Maybe another inch and 5lbs, 2 inches and 10 on the ABSOLUTE outside. Mix will change things of course, but it doesn't seem like Skye is too far outside that.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I was so shocked and slightly terrified about her reaction to the crate, my other 2 were totally fine with the crate...but, they were older and I think that was a big factor. We immediately obsessed over crate games and she was pretty good about it within a week or so. 

That's why I was curious where Molly was at, Skye is pretty close, she was 12 lbs at 9.5 weeks. So, fingers crossed.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh y'all are funny. Mia screamed for like 3 weeks straight in her crate. ALL. NIGHT.

Hank has been so easy comparatively. 

She is so cute. Looks very sweet.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.bordercollie.org/boards/index.php?showtopic=29658&page=2 - thought this might help you. Or be interesting for you.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> http://www.bordercollie.org/boards/index.php?showtopic=29658&page=2 - thought this might help you. Or be interesting for you.


Thanks for sharing! That is definitely interesting to see the growth rates and where they ended up. 

She had a big day today. Went to school in the morning and did fabulous, got to play with the teachers puppy afterwards. Then went to the agility club this afternoon and met my friends Aussies and we did some play and practicing there, just sits downs and some recalls. She did super. I was so impressed with how focused she was when the Aussies were being loud and barky, it didn't bother her at all. She's been passed out since we got home.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Sneak peek from today.....



The cuteness is killing me!
*Photo credit Express Yourself Photography*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how adorable! And her EARS!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol omg. I'm dying. So cute.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Rest of the Christmas shots.... 



I think this one is my favorite




*Photo credit Express Yourself Photography*


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Skye is 12 weeks old today! We have a vet appointment tonight and will see where her weight is, she definitely feels heavier when I pick her up. She also passed her AKC STAR puppy test this weekend at puppy class. The puppies were able to run around and play at the end of class and her choices were very interesting. She was not interesting in running with the big group of puppies, instead she would pick one puppy not in the big group and play with just one puppy at a time, first a Husky and then 2 Goldens. Then she got tired of playing with the others and started exploring the room, which I decided was the perfect time to do some recalls. After doing a couple recalls I couldn't get her to leave my side. Then after class she played hardcore for half an hour with the instructors Border Whippet puppy, they are getting to be BFFs. 

Queen of the head tilt...











Was pretty proud of myself for getting this shot!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Skye and Zoey are becoming the bestest of friends more and more every day. They are like 2 peas from the same pod I swear!

*Heart* these 2!






Zoey showing Skye her squirrel watching secrets 




This puppy has a little bit of naughty in her....and I'm loving it!  This is my training bag containing all the fun training tugs and treats. She eyed the stool, eyed the futon, jumped up on the futon and climbed into the bag. Bag and puppy fall to ground, puppy comes out victorious with her favorite tug!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She has the sweetest expression. I love the Christmas picture with the huge bow.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

She's so cute. I wonder if she's going to grow into those ears or keep a bit of a hound look to her. Glad to hear she is fitting in so well with your two.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG cuteness overload. I love the head tilt. So happy that her and Zoey are BFFs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is just RIDICULOUS. That head tilt is killer and I love all of the photos of her with Zoey!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Her head tilt is killer! I can't believe how perfectly she is fitting into everything. 

I wonder what her big ears are going to do too! Lol I'm very interested to see how all of the litter look grown up. 

12 weeks old today and she weighed in at 18 pounds at the vet!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Huge photo dump. These are going to be all out of order, but from Christmas on pretty much.



First trip to pet store


Snuggles with an Auntie at Christmas time


Funky ear


Caught her giving Zoey the stare down, waiting to pounce


Chilling at the nursing home visiting grandma 


*more*


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Group snuggles!! Snuggling is a favorite activity around here!


<3


At school last night 


Tethered her to her crate while I was doing a workout in the living room. Smarty pants decided the chair was a better choice than her crate or her bed.


This is her tethering spot for when I need to be in the kitchen. Zoey has always loved this spot as well so she can watch me.


My instructor asked me last night what would happen if you put a crate there, since we are still working diligently on crate manners....



Exactly what I thought you happen. Stuck it under the kitchen table (since we never use it to actually eat at lol) and caught two girlies. Pretty sure there will be no problems using an expen for the 2 of them at agility trials. That soft sided crate is like using a box to catch a cat. They all love it and have been taking turns in it, all 3 of them, plus the cat!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Also.... Puppy's 1st Christmas!

Before...


After!! Everybody chewing on new cow hooves.


This is only day 1 of their Christmas extravaganza...my family spoiled them rotten, I couldn't believe all the toys, treats and chews we had when we got home! I have a bag full of toys that I packed away to pull out later in the year because there are so many toys! All in all though, even though Christmas is a super crazy stressful time without adding a puppy to the mix, having her at this age at Christmas time has been FANTASTIC for her socialization. We do a lot of stuff and go a lot of places in the month of December, that we don't do any other time of the year. She was at 4 different houses, plus a nursing home in the span of 4 days. Stayed overnight 2 different places with us. Stayed overnight at a new place without us. Spent at least a dozen hours in the car last month. Attended 3 Christmas parties that had over a dozen people there. Met 5 new adults dogs. Saw children and toddlers, men, old people. Played tug with new people. And handled it all like a pro.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

She's so cute! Congrats!
Why does puppy #5 have a bald tail tip  lol


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CandyLeopard said:


> She's so cute! Congrats!
> Why does puppy #5 have a bald tail tip  lol


Thank you!!

2 or 3 of the puppies had a little bit of an infection when they came into the rescue I believe and it was still clearing up in those pics.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable - and growing up FAST and beautiful. And maybe just a little bit of the good kind of spoiled.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> She is absolutely adorable - and growing up FAST and beautiful. And maybe just a little bit of the good kind of spoiled.


Thank you  And OMG she is growing up so FAST!! I want her to slow down! I don't remember the other 2 growing this fast! Every time I pick her up or see her next to Zoey I'm like holy crap girl! She's getting long, legs and body. She has a vet appointment Friday for her rabies already so will get another weight on her then. 

And yes...she is so spoiled! lol They all are.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Omg she's priceless and they all are priceless as a crew. You are so lucky. I love seeing you all snuggling. Too cute!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

d_ray said:


> Omg she's priceless and they all are priceless as a crew. You are so lucky. I love seeing you all snuggling. Too cute!!


Thank you! I feel very lucky to have these 3 and how great they get along. We do a lot of snuggling, especially in the winter.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Skye got her rabies shot last night. She will be 15 weeks on Monday and weighed 22.5 pounds. She has really been growing legs lately and is looking quite long and lanky. I will have to get some standing pics soon and try to get a height on her. I think she may end up taller than Zoey.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Awww....very cute. What fun pics!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Another photo dump!

This is Zoey's signature move, chew on chewies with butt in air, someone has been paying attention.








A rare and brief moment






*more*


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

New coat








Dis my ball


Derp faces!


Tried to get a size comparison with Zoey




*even more*


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

ugh, 2nd photo post went into moderation, hopefully it comes back soon, there was some fun stuff in there... good thing there was still more to post!

most recent ones...16 weeks old yesterday









She started coming with us to my classes this week and officially started her demo dog duties and has been doing phenomenal!
Zoey thought she could use a little extra help with "place" practice


Group place


Goofing around after class


Tired demo dogs


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Also putting this one here....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I love her so much.

And that photo of her with her butt in the air and this one:









Reminds me so much of Molly.

Which of course makes me like her more


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

kadylady said:


> Also putting this one here....


hahaaha She looks so proud. And Zoey looks like she wants Skye out of her personal space. Luke's serious expression cracks me up! I love them all!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> I love her so much.
> 
> And that photo of her with her butt in the air and this one:
> 
> ...


lol same reasons I love Molly so much! If the 2 of them could meet....  



d_ray said:


> hahaaha She looks so proud. And Zoey looks like she wants Skye out of her personal space. Luke's serious expression cracks me up! I love them all!


lol yes well Luke and Zoey were getting a little irritated that the picture was taking so long...Skye of course kept popping out of place and had to be put back and I think they were like really kid, just sit still so we can get this over with. lol Luke is getting more serious as he gets older.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

If Molly and Skye could meet, they would take over the world. Or expend enough energy to power it.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Few from the last couple days...

We playz ball now k?










Umm.....


Had to upgrade out of her puppy collar already! She's wearing one of Zoey's (shortened pretty much all the way but still!!)


Everybody loves the heating vents...and that cheap pink bed!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That crate climbing thing is familiar.

Love the ball pic.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> That crate climbing thing is familiar.
> 
> Love the ball pic.


I love having a dog that wants to play ball! (So far anyway...lol)

And oh hey, there is my post that got stuck in moderation ^^ (scroll up a few)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this where I tell you Molly's dog coat is a pale blue horse blanket style thing?

And yeah. Ball playing is the best. Exercise for the dog, not me. She's got a Jollyball still in a package in the car. I need to drag that out this weekend (or week, depending on weather).


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

kadylady said:


> I love having a dog that wants to play ball! (So far anyway...lol)
> 
> And oh hey, there is my post that got stuck in moderation ^^ (scroll up a few)


Well two ball crazy foster dogs in a row and Jubel is really starting to enjoy going for the chuck it ball I bounce around the living room. At first he'd chase it then give me dirty looks for "tricking" him into playing. Now he's really starting to enjoy going for the ball, I'm praising the ever living crap out of him for it too. Playing with a ball crazed dog is much simpler than a dog who WANTS to play/interact but not really do anything you can think of most of the time.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> Well two ball crazy foster dogs in a row and Jubel is really starting to enjoy going for the chuck it ball I bounce around the living room. At first he'd chase it then give me dirty looks for "tricking" him into playing. Now he's really starting to enjoy going for the ball, I'm praising the ever living crap out of him for it too. Playing with a ball crazed dog is much simpler than a dog who WANTS to play/interact but not really do anything you can think of most of the time.


Yes. Getting Thud into ball/frisbee chasing is the best thing I have ever done, and can thank Molly for it. Because he constantly wanted to interact but his preference was to jump in your face, bite you, and generally rough house like a lunatic. It HURT. Ball? Ball we can play.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

She's getting big!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

they are all so different looking! Its cool!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Just one...

Practicing place (while sister sulks in the background)


This puppy is just so awesome! She's into her second week of coming to classes with me and she's doing so great chilling in her crate and then coming out to demo stuff for me. Like, what the heck was I worried and freaking out about again?! She's visited her first agility trial this weekend and was A-Mazing! Met some new people, met some friendly adult dogs, no barking at anyone, just like she had been there a dozen times already! I just wish she would stop growing up so fast!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Yes. Getting Thud into ball/frisbee chasing is the best thing I have ever done, and can thank Molly for it. Because he constantly wanted to interact but his preference was to jump in your face, bite you, and generally rough house like a lunatic. It HURT. Ball? Ball we can play.


Lincoln is starting to like toys now ... YAY!!!! Its so exciting when they start liking toys!!!!

Also ... PICTURES of this???


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Took Skye to the vet last night to get a weight on her.... 26.4# @18.5 weeks. Previous weight was 22.5 @14.5 weeks, so a pound a week. Slow down please!!! She's still skinny as can be and all legs. The vets first comment when she saw her was "holy legs!" 















More...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

More pics!!!!!







We got a little bit of snow...



Had to bundle


Outgrew her harness so everybody got a new one!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That picture of her bundled up and all of them in new harnesses is just great. 

And Jeeze, she's built like Molly.

I think the real question/tell with her is going to be when she stops growing. Molly's gained a half a pound in something like 2 months. Granted her weight at that point was a little chubby but still. Skye's only about 4lbs more than she was at the same age, so.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Two more... went to her first full day agility trial last weekend with Zoey and I. She did amazing all day long! Socialized, focused, watched, slept, and most importantly was quiet in her crate!

Our setup, Zoey showing her how to be a good girl.



Sleepy baby...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> That picture of her bundled up and all of them in new harnesses is just great.
> 
> And Jeeze, she's built like Molly.
> 
> I think the real question/tell with her is going to be when she stops growing. Molly's gained a half a pound in something like 2 months. Granted her weight at that point was a little chubby but still. Skye's only about 4lbs more than she was at the same age, so.


I need to try and get a good angle picture of her standing because OMG the legs! Although you can probably imagine what it looks like lol 

I did breathe a little sigh of relief when the number popped up on the scale because it was under 30! lol It also puts my mind at ease a little bit that Zoey was about 5 months when we got her and she weighed about 23, so not too far off. And that she's close to where Molly was. I won't be surprised if she ends up taller than Zoey but same weight, she's a skinny little twig!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Little video of her entertaining herself last night after classes, shows her size and shape a little better. I still can't get over how coordinated she is at this age (19 weeks).


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Well my little baby now has a 3 day agility trial and a 2 night hotel stay under her belt. She just takes everything in stride in so well. Nothing phases her. Except bath time......... apparently bath time is evil and she thinks she's going to die. She jumps in the tub all on her own, plays in the water, as soon as I try to get her wet she screams bloody murder, shakes and tries to climb me and the walls. We gotta work on that one... Poor baby is on meds for a UTI, luckily I caught it pretty early and we got things under control pretty quick. I really just love this puppy so much. She's turning out to be everything that I wanted, that I didn't really know I wanted. <3 Couple pics from the last couple weeks...

She was really excited about chew toys on the bed at the hotel


Happy puppy!


Size comparison 


And last night...I keep chair warms for you mama


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

kadylady said:


> Little video of her entertaining herself last night after classes, shows her size and shape a little better. I still can't get over how coordinated she is at this age (19 weeks).


Her tail looks dangerous lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is growing up so fast - and so, so awesome.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> She is growing up so fast - and so, so awesome.


Yes and yes!! She's growing up way too fast! (so is molly btw!) I just can never get over how mature she is, both physically and mentally.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kadylady said:


> Yes and yes!! She's growing up way too fast! (so is molly btw!) I just can never get over how mature she is, both physically and mentally.


I KNOW! Like Molly was 7 weeks old and leaping up stairs taller than her and having her crap together/being composed and focused. Weird as heck but all kinds of fun. Makes it really hard for me to remember Molly's only 9 months old (barely) and still a puppy now - but I had that problem when she was about 4 months old, too! Also makes it seem like puppyhood lasted about 2 weeks, which is a little bit sad.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Why yes I am the cutest puppy!




Enjoying the bed all to herself before we left for vacation 


Reunited after vacation, she missed her sissy (Luke and Zoey stayed at my MIL's, a friend stayed at our house with Skye).


Um, what happened to my puppy?!?!


Wut?


Twins!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, she is growing up pretty. And FAST. She looks like she's as big as Zoey now!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I took Skye to one of the pet stores in the area that I hadn't been to much looking for new food for her. They have a scale there! 32# and she will be 6 months on the 29th of this month. Zoey weighs 42# and is 19.5 inches, Skye is probably only 2-3 inches shorter than her right now. I took a picture of them side by side but can't post it off my phone at the moment. So yeah...she's growing up way too fast! Based on how Zoey grew though I really think she will probably be right about Zoey's size, maybe an inch or 2 taller. Which makes me really happy! Now if we could just get this pH/UTI crap done and over with....


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Photobucket is being all tempermental. Gah! Will have to try again later. But here are the couple I did get done.

Walking in the park


I moved the pillows to clean the couches...she thought it was a brilliant idea!


Zoey taught her this move...she's so long!


Frosty paws after class last weekend


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Skye's first trip to the lake house! Her first time with any off leash un-fenced freedom...and she thoroughly enjoyed it! She did drag a 30 ft horse lunge line for most of our outside time, but still freedom to her. Lake was still frozen so no swimming yet.

Disc is even more fun outside!




So is ball!








More...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

We went for a hike in the woods, that was a blast. Her sniffer was on overload all weekend, but she was recalling really great despite the sensory overload. She figured out the game pretty fast, she would run ahead a little ways and then stop and look back at me and wait for me to call her back lol 















Done!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Man, she's gorgeous.

And those pictures made me eager for vacation/see the family in Michigan this summer. Dogs are going and we're staying at the 'family farm' house (it's empty and exists for these things). I can not wait to see what the dogs do with a REAL lake.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Man, she's gorgeous.
> 
> And those pictures made me eager for vacation/see the family in Michigan this summer. Dogs are going and we're staying at the 'family farm' house (it's empty and exists for these things). I can not wait to see what the dogs do with a REAL lake.


Thanks! I think so too!

Ooooh exciting!! Where in Michigan? I can't wait til our lake unfreezes and they can go swimming. I hope she likes to swim as much as Luke and Zoey. I'm pretty sure that when she sees them go in, especially after a toy, it won't take her long to follow.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kadylady said:


> Thanks! I think so too!
> 
> Ooooh exciting!! Where in Michigan? I can't wait til our lake unfreezes and they can go swimming. I hope she likes to swim as much as Luke and Zoey. I'm pretty sure that when she sees them go in, especially after a toy, it won't take her long to follow.


The inlaws are in Elk Rapids, farm is in the same county - so around Traverse City, mostly.

And yeah, I lived up there for years. Plan is for July because I got ENOUGH of winter there ;-)


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> The inlaws are in Elk Rapids, farm is in the same county - so around Traverse City, mostly.
> 
> And yeah, I lived up there for years. Plan is for July because I got ENOUGH of winter there ;-)


Very cool! It's so nice up in that area! My family's lake property is a tiny little private lake between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids. It's small, quiet and private, perfect for hanging out with the dogs. We're out there as much as possible in the summer. And yeah...winter sucks up here!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow she's almost as big as Zoey! She's so pretty.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> Wow she's almost as big as Zoey! She's so pretty.


Thanks! Here's a couple comparison pics I took of the 2 of them the other day.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Forgot a couple...

She's obsessed with the bathtub...until the water comes on...






Working up to a handstand...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Look how big she got! What a long beautiful snout she has!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Look how big she got! What a long beautiful snout she has!


Yes, her nose got really long and slender! Her whole head shape really, I love it. The more she grows the less she looks like her siblings!

Handstand progress from last night.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_A1BOGE2q0


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Her tail is so LONG!!  that's pretty awesome


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Speaking of her siblings have you seen pictures of them recently? I'd be eager to see how they turned out- the litter was very intriguing. 

She's very pretty!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Speaking of her siblings have you seen pictures of them recently? I'd be eager to see how they turned out- the litter was very intriguing.


These are about a month old, pulled from the GLBCR facebook page.

Sister.


3 of 5 Brothers.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They all look so different! They must have GSP or Brittany in them from those noses and the ticking. 2nd one looks so Brittany


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh wow! Yeah Skye looks labby to me, the sister looks GSP, the brothers kinda houndy/beagle-y.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow they are all so gorgeous but so different from each other. Sister looks so gsp and brothers all look different. I see Brit too in the first brother. That's pretty cool.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Isn't it crazy how different they all look?! There is another boy that looks like a stocky BC and another tri color with lots of ticking, but haven't seen any updated pics of them. I hope people keep posting pics as they get older. The rescue has an annual picnic for all previous adopters, I'm really hoping I can make it this year and some of the other puppy adopters go as well. 

Just cuz, here's an updated pic of momma.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

The picture isn't showing up  I would love to see a pic of her momma!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

missc89 said:


> The picture isn't showing up  I would love to see a pic of her momma!


Hmm...I see it. Try this link.

https://scontent-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10929211_10203884858465343_7656250801004368815_n.jpg?oh=d4aa603c6683ca39900e5fc54f826855&oe=55BDE137


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow! So gorgeous!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Brittney puppies...


(not my pics, found from Google)

I wonder if there were multiple fathers though, Skye looks so different.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> I wonder if there were multiple fathers though, Skye looks so different.


I would be more surprised if there wasn't more than one father.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is gorgeous no matter what breeds make up all her parts. I love black dogs though so I am a bit biased.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Mom looks so fiesty lol. 

Skye has such smooth and shiny fur compared to the other pups.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> She is gorgeous no matter what breeds make up all her parts. I love black dogs though so I am a bit biased.


Thank you, I agree  I also seem to like black dogs as well!



d_ray said:


> Mom looks so fiesty lol.
> 
> Skye has such smooth and shiny fur compared to the other pups.


I'm told that Skye gets her naughty tendencies from her mama. 

She started raw as soon as she came home and was on it until a week ago, that may have influenced her coat a bit.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Twins!!!!





FYI they will not be walking together again anytime in the near future! They enjoyed the walk yesterday, Luke and I did not...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh! Cute pictures just went to moderation! So this is going to get double posted eventually.

Anyways, here's a pair of twins!





FYI they will not be walking together again anytime soon. They enjoyed the walk, Luke and I did not...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

How do you make sure all 3 get enough exercise if you don't walk them together? Do you do separate walks or do you do other things for exercise? This is one of those things that I've thought about when getting a 3rd dog.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> How do you make sure all 3 get enough exercise if you don't walk them together? Do you do separate walks or do you do other things for exercise? This is one of those things that I've thought about when getting a 3rd dog.


If I don't have anything going on in the evening then I will walk Skye by herself and then walk Luke and Zoey together. Usually I am teaching at least 3 nights a week and so they come with me and demo. They run and play and we doing training stuff before and after the classes, also have access to a treadmill at the training building if someone needs extra exercise. They also usually get some free play in the yard and Skye and Zoey will really wear each other out back there. Unfortunately with the melting snow = mud pit plus Zoey's injury, they haven't been able to go out in the back yard for a few weeks now, and probably at least a few more. 

Eventually I will walk all 3 together. Skye just has to learn LLW on her own still. Plus Zoey has been really naughty about pulling lately due to having excess energy from being on restricted activity still, so the combination of the 2 of them feeding off each other was just not fun at all. For me anyway. They had a blast. When my time is limited, Skye typically takes priority right now, just because she is young and learning and it's important to keep her out and about. Plus the other 2 are fine going a day or 2 with less activity if it happens. The off leash hike this weekend though they all did fantastic together and they were tried for 2 days straight. Hopefully we will get a lot of that in this year.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Got the handstand!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

that's awesome!!


----------



## MyBabyTessa (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh my dog, she's the cutest little pup!  She looks like a good cuddler, haha. And her mom and her litter mates! They're all so cute!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Been busy and the little girly is not so little anymore! She weighed 33# on 4/11. Also had a baby tooth extraction that day. 

Drugged puppy...


Tired face


They figured out how to share the sun 


Sister snuggles


Dispense food machine!


This is where the handstand trick idea originated....she does this to try and get away from the water lol 


More sister snuggles in the new bed


More...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Look at how big she is!! (can you tell which one she is??)


She got a new little "condo space" to hang out in during the day, she's out growing my medium size crates and I didn't want to bring the huge XL crate up from the basement because we really don't have a lot of space for it. 


Hanging out at the agility trial....I got new shoes, now we match lol 


Cute face 


Sass mouth derp face


3 hooligans.... <3 (again look how big she is!!!)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha that bath picture! Wow she's so tall!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Random: I had no idea Luke was so big compared to Zoey! I always thought they were the same size.

Gosh Skye is looking like a grown up dog!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> Haha that bath picture! Wow she's so tall!


She has been growing legs like her life depends on it!



Laurelin said:


> Random: I had no idea Luke was so big compared to Zoey! I always thought they were the same size.
> 
> Gosh Skye is looking like a grown up dog!


Yeah, Luke's quite a bit bigger. He's 68# and i guesstimate 22-24 inches tall (never been officially measured and I suck at doing it myself). Zoey is #42 and 19.5 inches. Skye is now 33# and I would guess within an inch of Zoey's height.

I get funny looks at trials when I have Zoey out then switch and get Skye out, people look at us like they are trying to decide if it's the same dog I had out before or if it's a different one. Doesn't help that I have them both in pink.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't realize Luke was so much bigger, either - but for me that meant I assumed Zoe was bigger. 

Skye's gorgeous and she is going to be a truly stunningly gorgeous dog when it's all said and done. She fits in SO well, and is so much fun.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I seriously just want to snuggle up in those loooong legs. I seriously love them!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> I didn't realize Luke was so much bigger, either - but for me that meant I assumed Zoe was bigger.
> 
> Skye's gorgeous and she is going to be a truly stunningly gorgeous dog when it's all said and done. She fits in SO well, and is so much fun.


Nope, Zoey is a nice compact package and I love it! I think Skye may get a hair taller than her but I don't think she will be far off in weight, if she ever fills out. She's such a stick right now, she just gets taller and longer lol But she did get than border collie flexibility...I swear she can go 3 different directions at once!

She really is turning out quite amazing. She really has been a perfect fit, in almost every way. I will be forever indebted to my instructor for encouraging me to look at her litter. It gets me all emotional thinking about it lol 



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I seriously just want to snuggle up in those loooong legs. I seriously love them!


She's a really good snuggler...as long as you don't mind paws in your face lol


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

We went to the park to play with our new Chuckit last night....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uz3Ujvh4qo


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Skye got some fun play time in at the agility trial this weekend with my friends young Aussie. The trial site has a couple runs so between classes we took the young kids out for some play time.





She's just starting to figure out how to catch the ball lol


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Some clips of Skye's first full weekend at the lake. She didn't want to leave.


----------



## Ravenclaw2010 (May 25, 2015)

What a cute little girl!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

So gorgeous it should be a crime!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

So cute! Keep posting us pictures!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Ravenclaw2010 said:


> What a cute little girl!





TheDarkestMinds said:


> So gorgeous it should be a crime!





missc89 said:


> So cute! Keep posting us pictures!!


Thank you all!!!

I need to get some more pictures uploaded off my phone and post them. She's 8 months old already as of Friday!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Looooooooooooong overdue for some pictures here.......

Skye turned 10 months old yesterday!! And also came into season...

Modeling her 4th of July Fireworks collar




DISC!!!


Beautiful girl <3


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Just one.....

Skye got to have her own special trip to the lake on Saturday. She loved every minute of it. And I love this picture!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Gosh, she's growing up gorgeous. And happy!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Gosh, she's growing up gorgeous. And happy!


Thank you! I have to agree 100%  She's just so much fun. I can't wait to start her first agility class next month!!!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty! I can't believe it's almost been a year since you got her.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I would take her home in a heartbeat!

Her face is so cute. I'm sure she will be a whole lot of fun in agility.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> She's so pretty! I can't believe it's almost been a year since you got her.


Thanks! I know, I can't believe it either! On one hand I'm so not ready for her to be so grown up, but on the other hand....we are about to have even more fun soon!!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I would take her home in a heartbeat!
> 
> Her face is so cute. I'm sure she will be a whole lot of fun in agility.


There are days where I would gladly let you take her home! Temporarily of course  I have this feeling that she is going to blow me away in agility. lol


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

She's so pretty!! I can't wait to see pictures of her agility adventures!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

mudypony said:


> She's so pretty!! I can't wait to see pictures of her agility adventures!


Thank you!! I will most definitely share pictures of her agility adventures!


----------

